# z-index in Mail Body



## meste (27. September 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

seit 2 tagen käpfe ich mit dem z-index in einer Mail.

Es geht um ein Newsletter, dazu wird eine Vorlage HTML-Seite ausgelesen und bestimmte Platzhalter mit den Werten befüllt.

Diesen neuen Inhalt versuche ich dann mittels .NET im Mail-Body zu schicken.

Der Inhalt der HTML-Seite wurde mit Grundgerüst, ohne Grundgerüst, mit tables, divs, objects, embed, iframe usw. getestet.
Auch die Variante mittels MS (https://www.cubetech.ch/html-newsletter-hintergrundbilder-background-image-fur-outlook/)

Das komsiche daran ist das die Seite in allen Browser gleich aussieht nur in Mail-Clients nicht.
Das diese anders arbeiten ist mir schon bewusst gewesen jedoch verstehe ich das mit dem z-index nicht.

In gMail sieht das gut aus jedoch im Outlook werden die Bilder welcher als Hintergrundbild und Logo angegeben wurde, nicht gezeigt.

Hintergrundbild aus dem grund da keine CSS Farbverlaufe im Outlook angezeigt werden, jedoch hat es bei mir nicht gefunkt.

Nach einer Zeit bin ich drauf gekommen das die Bilder nur über den src-Attr. angezeigt werden jedoch ohne Unterstützung von z-index (siehe https://www.campaignmonitor.com/css/).

Ohne z-index sind die Bilder untereinder und das sieht schrecklich aus.

Wie kann ich das trotzdem das umgehen oder anders realisieren.
Ohne Dritthersteller tools oder Canvas.


Bitte dringend um Unterstützung da ich bald mit meinem Latein am Ende bin.
Besten Dank im voraus und Lg

m.e.s.t.e


----------



## crazy_chicken (26. Juni 2018)

Gar nichts kann man hier machen, denn manche MailServer einfach die Angaben wie z-index, position:absolute, etc... ignorieren.
Einfach E-Mail Inhalt umgestalten.


----------

